# Connecticut Sun highest scoring team in the League???



## Gym Rat (Dec 30, 2002)

Link 



> Coach Mike Thibault's WNBA, anyway. Thibault intends for the Connecticut Sun to be the highest-scoring team in the league. They won't relent in their strategy: outrunning every opponent.


Maybe watching the Connecticut Sun won't suck afterall...

Also interesting - Sales is the lone remaining holdout for this team. Sales - the entire reason "this" team ended up in Connecticut.



> "If you can't come to an agreement, you can't come to an agreement," Sun general manager Chris Sienko said. "Every day she wants to hold out, the farther apart we get." Thibault's concern is that Sales didn't play in the off-season, making this stage of camp crucial. "We'll deal with who's here," Thibault said. "We're not going to worry about [Sales]. ... You read the quotes [by Sales in Friday's Courant] and - I don't want to say too much because I don't know her as a person. ... We want players that want to be here. The [other players] are already getting in better shape."


Great way to start a relationship off with a new coach.


----------



## CoopsBack (May 3, 2003)

I'm sorry Gym Rat. After reading some stuff, I'm starting to think the Sun and the Merc are tanking it, looking for next season's top prizes in the draft. 

What do you think about the new coach giving Sales a hard time, imo? 

Also, Lobo on a team that runs and guns?


----------

